# Alternative zu Siemens 64mb SRAM Card



## kl.monster (23 Oktober 2009)

*Alternative zu Siemens 64mb SRAM Card?*

Hallo!

Ich suche eine alternative zu dieser RAM Memory Card:

http://www.luconda.com/artikeldetails/27/24/22/9411954B-2-Siemens-6ES7952-1AY00-0AA0.html?ShopID=1

Gibt es da auch was von anderen Herstellern,welche auch mit ner S7-400 funktioniert?

Google spuckt nix aus bzw. nur bis 16mb SRAM.

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## o_prang (23 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

haste mal bei den alzeit berühmt berüchtigen wie VIPA, Helmholz und dergleichen gesucht?

Vielleicht könnte Dir auch plctec.de helfen. Die haben ein recht ordentliches Lager.


----------



## kl.monster (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt bei allen, oben genannten angefragt.Nix zu machen,nur bis 16GB RAM gibts was.

Da werde ich mal weitersuchen und hoffen,das sich nochwas ergibt.

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Oktober 2009)

Gesucht 64 MB aber und nur bis 16 GB gibt es was?


----------



## o_prang (27 Oktober 2009)

Sieht logischerweise nach einem Tippfehler aus, da er schon im Themenstart nur 16MB gefunden hatte! :s12:


----------

